# ist dieser computer gut?



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HWV [E]volution AMD Phenom II X6 1090T-A6850-8GB 


ja ist der gut? 

pros/contras


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Was willst du denn mit dem Rechner genau machen? Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors?

Ich würde lieber selbst was zusammenstellen, und dann ggf. für 20€ von hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

ich würde mit dem rechner gerne battlefield 2, crysis 2, CoD spielen 

ich habe keinen monitor 

habe nur 650€ zur verfügung für rechner und monitor


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Hast Du Windows 7? Oder zur Not Windows XP? Oder muss das mit ins Budget?


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

ich hab schon windows 7 64bit home premium, tastatur und maus


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Dann würde ich  einen Phenom II X4 955 nehmen. Der X6 hat kaum Vorteile beim Spielen. Graka eher eine HD6870, z.B. von Sapphire oder Asus DC.

Netzteil ein Cougar A450 und den Rest wie beim oberen Rechner.


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

kannst du das bitte für mich zusammenstellen? :S nicht das ich jetzt was falsch mache .. ich bin so tollpatschig deswegen


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black Window, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

die Festplatten sind leider im Moment superteuer.  Wenn du also noch irgendwo eine SATA-Platte rumliegen hast, würde ich die erstmal weiter verwenden.

Ein leiserer CPU-Kühler wäre z.B. der Cooler Master Hyper TX3


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

ich habe eine externe festplatte mit 1tb 

also wäre mir eine festplatte mit 150gb oder 250gb ausreichend 

sollte schon etwas schnell sein muss aber nicht unbedingt 

edit: vielen dank für die zusammenstellung  ich hoffe battlefield wird auf max grafiken gut laufen
edit2: mein freund hat gesagt es wird auf mittel grafiken laufen 
das reicht mir auch vollkommen x) ich könnte den preis von der HDD etwas senken indem ich ein billigeres teil kaufe 

nur weiß ich nicht was


----------



## Infin1ty (2. November 2011)

Die wird garantiert per USB angeschlossen und ist daher zu langsam -> unbrauchbar, höchstens als Datengrab.

Ich würde Softys Config übernehmen, aber dazu ne SATA 2 HDD, SATA 3 ist nur bei ner
SSD nötig.


----------



## Research (2. November 2011)

Softi, das gleiche wollte ich auch posten.

Bleiben noch ca. 50€ fürs Netzteil. Damit hat er für den Monitor noch 140€.

Es gibt keine kleineren Festplatten als 250 GB. Un die sind auch nicht günstiger. Geh ansonsten in MediaMarkt/Saturn und schau was eine Externe Kostet. Machen mittlerweile viele.

Edit:@ Infin1ty. Die Dinger werden ausgeschlachtet. Sind doch auch nur 3,5" im Externen Gehäuse.


----------



## derP4computer (2. November 2011)

Wenn X6 dann nimm lieber einen 1055T hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Box, Sockel AM3


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2011)

CrashT schrieb:


> ich würde mit dem rechner gerne battlefield 2, crysis 2, CoD spielen



Mit dem Rechner kannst du das nur bedingt spielen, die Grafikkarte ist dafür zu schwach.


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Softi, das gleiche wollte ich auch posten.
> 
> Bleiben noch ca. 50€ fürs Netzteil. Damit hat er für den Monitor noch 140€.
> 
> ...


 
ist das eine gute konfig.? wer stimmt ihm zu? ist die konfig besser als softy's? oder ist es genau so gut wie softy's? 

----

mit bedingt meinst du wohl auf mittel grafiken stimmts? das reicht mir auch fürs erste


----------



## Ashton (2. November 2011)

Man kann nicht sagen welche Details die Grafikkarte dir ermöglichen, wenn man die Auflösung für den Monitor nicht kennt!
Ich würde mir auch keine kleine HDD holen. Hol dir lieber ne 64GB SSD und rüste dann ne HDD nach wenn die Preise wieder einigermaßen normal sind.


----------



## Bruce112 (2. November 2011)

willst du den pc selber bauen  oder bauen lasen .?

jetzt eine fesplatte zu nehmen ist reinste wahnsinn zu teuer , wenn du sata festplatte hast den weiter benutzen .#


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2220HD das ist der monitor den ich bestellen werde mit softy's konfig


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit dem Rechner kannst du das nur bedingt spielen, die Grafikkarte ist dafür zu schwach.



Quatsch. BF3 auf FullHD und Einstellung "high" wird problemlos laufen mit der HD6870.


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

also soll ich jetzt softy's konfig benutzen oder die von Research? 

mit softy's konfig + den benq monitor komme ich auf 670€ und das reicht denk ich ^^ will nur wissen welche konfig die bessere ist


----------



## Bruce112 (2. November 2011)

mein config ist am billigsten dafür auch der schnellste wegen den 6 kerner cpu ,aber du must schon schreiben ob du den pc selber bauen willst oder bauen lassen willst .

gehäuse geschmacksache .

wenn du 22 zoll monitor haben willst dann hab ich ne bessere 

Samsung Syncmaster S22A350H LED 22" (54,61cm) Samsung Syncmaster S22A350H LED - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

wiso nimmst du keine 24 zoll was ich in config habe .

board kann man auch den asrock nehmen wobei gigabyte bei amd cpu besser harmonieren + mehr oc einstellung
LED monitore sind sparsamer


hier eine zusammenstellung

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/basket.jsp


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> mein config ist am billigsten



Das stimmt. Der Warenkorb ist nämlich leer.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Quatsch. BF3 auf FullHD und Einstellung "high" wird problemlos laufen mit der HD6870.


 
@Softy
Das denke ich wohl auch Softy.



@ CrashT

Softy´s Zusammenstellung ist super da kannst du ohne Bedenken zuschlagen.
Obendrauf kannst du dir gewiss sein, deine Spiele auf max. spielen zu können. 
(aktuelle Benchmarkliste beachten)

@Bruce112
Dein Warenkorb ist leer! 
Super günstig ein Haufen Geld gespart. N1

Grüße und viel Spaß mit deinem neuem Rechner 
EDDIE


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

ok vielen dank an alle


----------



## Bruce112 (2. November 2011)

das kommt daher weil du firefox benutzt

hardwareversand.de - Mein Warenkorb  hier eine andere config bei hardwareversand.de


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Oh man. Auch der Warenkorb ist leer.


----------



## Ashton (2. November 2011)

Mach dir nichts draus Softy! 
Ich hab ihm auch schonmal versucht zu sagen, das der Warenkorb leer ist, aber er hält daran fest das er voll ist.


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Mein Warenkorb 

so werde ich es kaufen 

also alles von softy's config + die cooler master = 670€ (inc monitor)


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Bin ich im falschen Film?  Auch dieser Warenkorb ist leer.  Poste am besten mal alle Links einzeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2011)

Jop, da wird dann nicht viel gekauft, wenn man sich strickt an die Warenkörbe hält.


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black Window, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau 

und hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX3, alle Sockel 

+ http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26844&agid=603&lb 

so ist mein endsystem


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

Jup. Sieht gut aus 

Lass Dir am besten vorher noch bestätigen, dass die Serienlüfter ausgetauscht werden, und dass der CPU-Kühler auch tatsächlich  verbaut wird.


----------



## CrashT (2. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2220HD hänge ich mit ran ^^


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

eine frage wenn ich jetzt diesen monitor hier bestelle: 

22" (54,61cm) Samsung Syncmaster S22A350H LED - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook 

krieg ich das HDMI kabel inklusive? 

also das eine kabel womit man den monitor an den rechner anschließt 


und wenn ich das hier hole: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2220HD 

was brauche ich dafür dann? 

das sind meine letzten fragen 


ich bin echt hartnäckig :/


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Laut Produktbeschreibung ist beim Samsung Monitor nur ein VGA-Kabel dabei. Das funktioniert zwar, HDMI oder DVI wäre besser.

Ob beim BenQ ein Kabel dabei ist:


----------



## Research (3. November 2011)

Guten morgen.

Mit den geposteten und vollen Warenkörben  solltest du keine Probleme haben. Um abzuklären ob deine GraKa wirklich BF3 kann investiere ein paar Euro in die PCGH 12/2011. (Habe selber ein ABO). Da kannst du noch mal genauer abklären was du brauchst.

Softy und ich haben uns aber an diese Empfehlungen für Max-Settings gehalten.Bei Full HD.

Und wenn du mit dem 1045T zufrieden bist. Er sollte reichen. Wenn nicht, OC.


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

ok gut 

edit: ich hol mir das hier dann: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=44477&agid=1648 full hd und billig 

ich weiß nur nicht was für ein pc-monitor kabel ich verwenden soll :/


----------



## Research (3. November 2011)

Full HD sagt noch nichts über die Qualität des Monitors aus.

Da bin ich aber erst mal überfragt.

Bedenke aber: Den Monitor wirst du länger nutzen als deinen PC.


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Wenn Du schnelle Shooter spielen willst, wären andere Parameter wie Input-Lag und Reaktionszeit wichtig. Dann würde ich ein paar mehr € in die Hand nehmen, und einen Samung B2430L nehmen. Anonsten sollte der Asus Monitor auch passen.


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

der asus monitor ist zertifiziert für vista 

heißt das es läuft auch auf windows 7? 

5ms oder 2ms reaktionszeit ist nicht so ne sache 
da gibt es keinen großen unterschied laut usern


----------



## Re4dt (3. November 2011)

Keine Sorge der Monitor wird auch auf XP/Vista/7 laufen....
Lass dich nicht ablenken von diesem Zertifikat Mist.


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Das mit der Reaktionszeit kannst Du eh rauchen. Das sind nicht standardisierte Herstellerangaben, also Null Aussagekraft. Da hilft nur, Tests, Reviews und Vergleiche lesen. Prad.de ist da z.B. sehr gut.


----------



## Research (3. November 2011)

Re4dt hat recht. Solange entsprechende Anschlüsse vorhanden sind wird es laufen.

Zu den Monitoren: Gug mal ob du im PCGH-Shop eine Zeitschrift findest die Monitore behandelt.


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

mumbi HDMI / DVI Kabel 7,5 Meter - 19pol.: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

dieser kabel für den monitor 

oder was für ein kabel soll ich kaufen? 


es sollte so um die 1-10€ kosten 5m lang sein 

wll ja den monitor mit dem rechner verbinden


----------



## Re4dt (3. November 2011)

Verbinde es doch per HDMI. Warum DVI auf HDMI?? 
HDMI Kabel 1.3 19pol. vergoldet High Quality - 5 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Ich würde, wenn möglich DVI verwenden. Der Monitorsound führt eh nur zu Übelkeit und Erbrechen.  Mit DVI gibt es außerdem weniger Bugs.


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

HDMI Kabel 1.3 19pol. vergoldet High Quality - 5 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

das passt zum monitor und zum rechner? 

cool D: ich hatte es früher immer anders 

http://www.modding.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/vga_kabel.jpg so 
und so http://cesimmobile.com/FileUpload/bs175363/UrunResim/5679900.jpg sah es immer aus x) 


ja was ist denn der unterschied zwischen HDMI und DVI 

wenn ich DVI verwende kann ich immer noch musik hören? von youtube


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

HDMI und DVI sind beides digitale Signale. HDMI kann zusätzlich Sound übertragen. Über DVI ist also eine Soundausgabe über die Lautsprechers des Monitors (sofern vorhanden) nicht möglich.

Für welche Grafikkarte und Monitor hast Du Dich denn entschieden?


----------



## Research (3. November 2011)

Hast du Lautsprecher?

Wenn er keinen Monitor hat...


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

ich hab ein headset 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VE228H  monitor + HDMI Kabel 1.3 19pol. vergoldet High Quality - 5 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP - grafikkarte 

also DVI gibt kein sound bei boxen an aber beim headset schon oder? falls nicht dann bleib ich lieber bei diesem monitor 

so sieht mein endsystem aus: 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black Window, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX3, alle Sockel 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


ist hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Western Digital AV-GP 320GB SATA II, 8MB, CE Western Digital3200AVVS genau so gut wie hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s 
also ist der leistungsunterschied groß? falls nicht dann nehme ich die billigere und kaufe mir irgendwann eine neue interne festplatte 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VE228H 

edit1: asus oder BenQ G2220HD http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26844&agid=603 


+
HDMI Kabel 1.3 19pol. vergoldet High Quality - 5 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik falls ich asus hole


----------



## Research (3. November 2011)

Uhhhh!

Man schließt sein Sound-System/Kopfhöhrer/Headset an den PC an.

Monitor? Warte auf morgen. Dann hab ich das Heft gefunden.

Aber einen guten für nur 100-120€?


----------



## Ashton (3. November 2011)

Als Monitor würde ich den BenQ G2222HDL nehmen, wenns 22" sein soll.
Verbraucht nur 28W.


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

edit: kann man diesen system auf 650€ reduzieren?


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Edit:@ Infin1ty. Die Dinger werden ausgeschlachtet. Sind doch auch nur 3,5" im Externen Gehäuse.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1-ist-dieser-computer-gut-hardwareversand.png
> attachment




dein system gefällt mir 

ich hätte deins nochmal vollständig + diesen benq monitor hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2222HDL 

ich hab jetzt nur noch 644€ MAXIMAL zur verfügung. weil die 50€ gerade flöten gegangen sind :/ ist halt ne andere geschichte ... das war nicht geplant dass das passiert .. 

sonst hätte ich jetzt das system von softy + das HDMI kabel für 694€ 
so ein dreck .. 
ich will weiß nicht welcher cpu besser ist der x4 II 955 oder das von der attachment 

ich brauche keine so starke festplatte .. wir könnten geld sparen mit einer billigeren festplatte wie in der attachment


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

so ich hab was zusammengestellt: moment ich editiere gleich


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

so hab was zusammengebaut..


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

so jetzt hab ich es 

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28326&agid=669
x2 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36288&agid=42
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36389&agid=1627 
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50894&agid=1232
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28316&agid=834
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46795&agid=1004
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=44315&agid=1192 <-- ich könnte 4gb nutzen - ich hab gelesen es sollte keinen unterschied zwischen 4gb und 8gb geben also das hier: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?agid=1193&aid=28068&lid=1&lb

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43210&agid=631
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26694&agid=1078 <-- ich könnte eine billigere festplatte holen - ich benutze nicht viel speicher 
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=746&agid=829
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27814&agid=1242 oder http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26625&agid=1242

das macht dann 558,31€ 

so jetzt fehlt nur noch ein monitor für ca. 80~104€  ich brauch kein HDMI oder sonst so ein zeug für den monitor, weil ich kein xbox oder sonstwas anschließen werde! 

ich könnte mal die festplatte rausnehmen und eine billigere reinstecken


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Der Warenkorb ist leer. Da musst Du die Links einzeln posten, oder einen Screenshot.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

Wow, 5 Posts in Folge, ob das Rekord ist? 

Sieht OK aus, nimm aber den 955, der reicht.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Sieht prima aus


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

xD ja sorry für die vielen posts 

das ist mein end end end system und mehr werde ich denk ich nicht hinzufügen. 

hardwareversand.de - Mein Warenkorb (ein versuch ist es ja wert xD) 


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX3, alle Sockel 
x2 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sony NEC Optiarc DDU1681S schwarz, bulk
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/silver Window, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Western Digital AV-GP 320GB SATA II, 8MB, CE Western Digital3200AVVS 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Classic 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2220HD oder billiger: ASUS VW227D schwarz - TFT-Monitore - computeruniverse 

neu: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...54-61cm--Samsung-Syncmaster-S22A350H-LED.html oder http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=32765&agid=603 

+ http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-H...ter/dp/B003L1ZYYM/ref=pd_bxgy_computers_img_c kabel


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Du könntest ein paar € locker machen, und die Asgard Variante mit Sichtfenster nehmen. Das ist durch das geschlossene Seitenteil etwas leiser und es gelangt weniger Staub in die Behausung.


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

welches asgard denn genau?


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Das Asgard I, II und III unterscheidet sich nur in der Front-Optik. Da kannst Du das nehmen, was Dir am besten gefällt: Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III


----------



## CrashT (3. November 2011)

ok viele dank und gute nacht


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

könnte ich ein VGA kabel and diese grafikkarte hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP anschließen?


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Die Karte hat nur DVI, HDMI und DP Ausgänge. Da bräuchtest du einen Adapter, also nicht optimal.


----------



## Ashton (4. November 2011)

Jo Adapter oder du musst auf eine GTX560 oder GTX 560 Ti zurückgreifen, da haben noch einige Karten VGA.
zB: Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Phantom ~165


----------



## Research (4. November 2011)

Hmm, streitet ihr euch jetzt ernsthaft um ein paar Euro für ein DVI-Kabel?

Ich komme selber ganz gut mit meinem VGA-DVI Adapter an meinem VGA-Monitor zurecht.

4 oder 8 GB sind nur wichtig wenn du nicht aufrüsten willst. Da noch 2 Bänke frei sind kannst du später auch noch auf 8 oder 12 GB aufrüsten.

Festplatten kann man, wenn sie wieder günstiger sind, auch nachkaufen. Sind ja 6 SATAII Steckplätze da.

Als alternativ CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

ich denk ich warte mal paar monate bis die festplatten billiger werden. 

wie teuer war denn so eine festplatte vor der flut katastrophe? und wie viel gb speicher hatte so eins 


edit: die festplatte ging von 58€ auf 98€ hoch (http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26694&agid=1078 die hier)


----------



## Ashton (4. November 2011)

500GB haben ~35 und 1000GB ~ 45 gekostet.


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

ach du ******* sind die preise jetzt extrem hoch O.O 

2700€ für ne festplatte omg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Wie kommst Du auf 2700€?


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

ah das ist jetzt egal x) das war eine SSD lol 

bei hardwareversand in der liste 


-- 


ich habe eine externe festplatte  

wäre es möglich die festplatte auszubauen und es als interne zu verwenden?


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Das sollte schon funktionieren. Die Garantie ist dann aber futsch für die Platte.  Welche ist das denn genau?


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

Hitachi 1tb - http://www.mydealz.de/media/webpost...elkner_-_direkt_günstiger-20101015-033118.jpg 

ich würde den als interne verwenden 

auf der verpackung steht nicht viel 

da steht nur 1tb und usb 2.0 

die garantie hab ich sowieso verloren 

der kassenbon ist weg 

das macht nichts 
ich will es einfach intern verwenden bis ich eine neue interne festplatte kaufen kann 
dann stell ich es vlt zurück ins gehäuse 
ja das gehäuse ist dann etwas beschädigt aber solange es noch funktioniert  

edit: ich schau nochmal auf die verpackung vlt. finde ich noch paar daten


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Die ist eh hässlich.  

Das sollte schon funktionieren.


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

so hab alle daten: 

Schnittstelle: USB 2.0 kompatibel, USB 1.1 kompatibel 

Anschluss: USB 2.0, 5 polig  Mini-B Buchse 

datenübertragungsrate: USB 2.0; bis zu 480MB/sek; USB 1:1 bis zu 12 MB/sek 

Betriebstemperatur: 5° - 35°C (41° - 95 ° F) 

Relative Luftfeuchtigkeit: 20~80% nicht kondensierend 

Abmessungen: 165 mm (6,50") x 121 mm (4,75") x 62 mm (2,44") 

Gewicht: 1,0kg (2,2lbs) 

das passt also als interne 

-- 

du hast mir doch ein anderes gehäuse vorgeschlagen nur finde ich es nicht in hardwareversand ..


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Welches meinst Du?


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du könntest ein paar € locker machen, und die Asgard Variante mit Sichtfenster nehmen. Das ist durch das geschlossene Seitenteil etwas leiser und es gelangt weniger Staub in die Behausung.


 
das 

wo finde ich den link dazu? 

also wie baue ich denn die externe festplatte (Hitachi) intern ein? das ist doch USB 2.0


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black Window, ohne Netzteil
oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/silver Window, ohne Netzteil
oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/black Window, ohne Netzteil
oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange Window, ohne Netzteil

Die unterscheiden sich nur in der Optik, da kannst Du das nehmen, was Dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## jonasf (4. November 2011)

nimm sie mal aus dem gehäuse raus dann siehst dus.
die hat nen normalen SATA anschluss der via gehäuse zu usb 2.0 wird


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

oh cool D: 
und wie bau ich das ding dann in den rechner rein?


----------



## jonasf (4. November 2011)

in nen 3.5" schacht und dann strom und sata kabel dran


----------



## CrashT (4. November 2011)

HDD Sata Festplatte Externe zu Interner Einbau Anleitung - YouTube 

sind diese halter bei der lieferung dabei? also wenn ich meinen pc kaufe 

schau mir gerade dieses video an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwHV3QwI_MA&feature=related


----------



## jonasf (4. November 2011)

die dinger die er an die hdd anschraubt sind gehäusespezifisch

solltest sie ganz normal verschrauben können


----------



## CrashT (5. November 2011)

ich hab ne frage 


wenn ich die teile sagen wir mal im januar bestelle 
und den monitor mit dem zusammenbau am februar bestelle 

baut der mann die teile vom januar zusammen?


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

Was sollte das für einen Sinn machen, im Januar zu bestellen, und im Februar den Zusammenbau?   Mal abgesehen davon, dass das gar nicht möglich ist.

Du kannst ja mal hier schauen, ob Du jemand für den Zusammenbau findest: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2] - Forum de Luxx


----------



## CrashT (5. November 2011)

ich werde das system mit zusammenbau bestellen aber ohne ram 

ram hole ich mit dem display 1 monat später 

er baut es trotzdem noch zusammen oder? 


ich baue die ram selber ein


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, da solltest du vorher nachfragen.


----------



## CrashT (5. November 2011)

ok hat sich erledigt ^^ hole alles zusammen 

kennt ihr einen guten monitor?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

Jop, 24 Zoll und nicht so teuer:
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## jonasf (5. November 2011)

kann dir den echt empfehlen: ASUS VK246H


----------



## CrashT (5. November 2011)

das ist ein overkill für mich 

ich brauch ein normales für 100€-130€ 
20 zoll, 21 oder 21,5 zoll 

1920x1080 auflösung mit 1 hdmi


----------



## jonasf (5. November 2011)

na denn:
BenQ G2222HDL (110€ sehr Stromsparend)
ASUS VH222H (120€)


----------



## Bruce112 (5. November 2011)

22" (54,61cm) Samsung Syncmaster S22A350H LED - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


hier müßte dich zufriedenstellen kann auch 1920*1080


Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb:23 Watt

bis 130 euro ist das der beste bildschirm


----------



## jonasf (5. November 2011)

FHD können alle 3 ^^
Samsung macht sehr gute Bildschirme 
ASUS wird aber gern unterschätzt.
Ich bin vollkommen begeistert von meinem VK246H


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

Jo, mit Asus, Samsung, LG oder iiyama macht man im Budget Bereich meist wenig verkehrt. 

Acer macht imo nur gute Schirme in höheren Preisregionen.


----------



## Research (5. November 2011)

Frage: Wer hat aufgepasst?

Er will die Teile mit einem Monat Versatz bestellen.

Das macht eher wenig Sinn, da durch neue Hardware die Preise noch einmal fallen können (normalerweise ist immer ein Preisverschleiß zu beobachten). Außer China, Taiwan, Japan und Südkorea saufen ab.

Und einen PC selber zusammenbauen ist heute sehr leicht.

Alles hat kerben und Richtungshinweise. Nur CPU´s von Intel können bei der Montage unbeabsichtigt beschädigt werden. (Sockelbrand)

Teilweise liegen der Hardware Montageanleitungen bei. Un das Internet müsste voll sein mit Montagevideos. Und wie gesagt, PCGH hat da mal das Sonderheft: 04/2010 "Profi Workshop Traum-PC bauen". Auf der DVD sind 3 Videos wie man einen PC zusammenbaut. Im Heft sind Montageanleitungen die für alle Sockel gelten (AM3 und Intel i-Serie)


----------



## CrashT (6. November 2011)

so ich bin fast fertig fehlt nur noch w-lan und lan


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

LAN ist beim Board dabei.

Für WLAN brauchst Du entweder eine WLAN-Karte oder einen Stick, z.B. Edimax EW-7612UAn, 300Mbps, USB 2.0


----------



## CrashT (6. November 2011)

gut jetzt fehlt mir noch eine netzwerkkarte und ich bin fertig


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Willst Du über Lan oder WLAN online gehen? Oder beides? LAN ist ja beim Board mit dabei.


----------



## Re4dt (6. November 2011)

Lan ist schon dabei!
Wenn du W-Lan brauchst diese Karte ist sehr gut habe ich selber auch...
TP-Link TL-WN851N, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CrashT (6. November 2011)

und wie bau ich das ding ein? 

ich werde ein Computer-zu-Computer-Netzwerk (Ad-hoc) einrichten um die dateien rüber zu senden 

vom laptop zum rechner


----------



## Re4dt (6. November 2011)

Du steckst sie in einen freien Pci Slot.....
Und verschraubst es mit einer Schraube fest...
Generell ist immer eine Anleitung dabei


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

ich kann noch so um die 20€ auf die grafikkarte oder auf den prozessor rauflegen 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-Express 

ist das gut? was würdet ihr bevorzugen


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Für FullHD würde ich eher eine GTX560*Ti* nehmen, denn die ohne "Ti" ist nichts anderes als eine höher getaktete GTX460. Die Produktbezeichnungen von nvidia sind da recht verwirrend, Marketingtrick halt 

In diesem Preisbereich würde ich dann eher ein HD6870 nehmen, z.B.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP 
oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sparkle PCI-E GTX560Ti 1024MB DDR5 MiniHDMI/2xDVI retail 

das ist viel zu teuer x.x 

edit: hab dein post nochmal gelesen und ja 

asus eah kostet etwas teuer als die sapphire 

was ist da nur der unterschied?


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Die Asus ist etwas leiser. Aber die Sapphire ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Research (7. November 2011)

Wenn du dich ein bisschen mit GraKa-Manipulationssoftware vertraut machst ist es egal welche Karte du nimmst. Damit kann man, unter anderem, festlegen bei welcher Temp der Lüfter wie schnell dreht.
Wo bei der ASUS Kühler der DCII wohl der mächtigste ist, 3 Slots.

Ah bleibt da noch ein PCI Slot frei? (Hab gerade das Mainboard vergessen).

Edit: Hmm, sehe ich das richtig oder könnte die Karte Atemprobleme bekommen?

Weiß jemand wie viel Platz über der Karte bleibt? Nicht das die GraKa alle anderen Slots, mit belegt.

Keine Panik Crash, ich möchte nur einen vermeidbaren Fehler umgehen. Beide Karten (W-Lan/GraKa) sind gut. Wenn du Die W-Lan-Karte über der GraKa montierst dürften keine Probleme entstehen. Vor allem dann nicht wenn durch Lüfter ständig die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse bewegt wird.


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Die Asus DC-II hat aber nur bei der HD6950 / HD6970 / GTX570 und GTX580 ein Triple-Slot Design, nicht bei der HD6870 oder GTX560(Ti) 

Es gibt auch die HD6950 mit 1GB VRAM im Dual Slot Design.


----------



## Research (7. November 2011)

Besser jetzt gefragt als später Hitzestau.

1GB RAM Unterschied machen einen Slot Kühlkörper?


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Jup, es gibt diese hier: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ85-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (Dual Slot)

Und diese ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (Triple). Warum das so ist:  Am 1GB mehr VRAM liegt es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

gut dann nehme ich das asus eah 6870  


wenn ich irgendwann mal aufrüste dann hätte ich gerne eine 200€ grafikkarte und einen cpu 

gibts da gute alternativen?


----------



## Research (7. November 2011)

Das fragt man wenn es soweit ist. Dann ist nähmlich die aktuelle Hardware die empfohlen wurde..mhhh Museumsreif.


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

stimmt xD 
einer meiner freunde hatte eine 8800GT grafikkarte gekauft 

und jetzt ist die karte zu schwach obwohl sie die stärkste zu seiner zeit war ^^


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt 
x2 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sony NEC Optiarc DDU1681S schwarz, bulk 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/silver Window, ohne Netzteil 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Classic
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX3, alle Sockel 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express oder http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?agid=1004&aid=46795&basket.changed=1 

484,99 € € inklusive versand (versand mit nachname) 	


ich habe gelesen dass man 2 mal den versand bezahlen muss ist das wahr? 

muss ich also 2 mal versand + nachnamezuschlag bezahlen? oder nur 1 mal nachnamezuschlag? 
oder beides 2 mal :S 

ich habe noch ein altes verstaubtes display im balkon gefunden 
ich brauche noch ein vga kabel 
kommt das vga kabel mit der grafikkarte? falls nicht welches muss ich dann kaufen für diese grafikkarte .. also ist es 15 polig?


----------



## Re4dt (7. November 2011)

Mit dem Versand kenn ich nicht nicht aus.
Wegen VGA hatten wir die frage nicht schon einmal ?
Also du brauchst einen DVI auf VGA Adapter da die Grafikkarte keinen VGA Anschluss besitzt....


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Wenn du in Deutschland wohnst, fallen nur 1x Versandkosten an, undzwar der Betrag, der Dir am Ende der Bestellung angezeigt wird.


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

ok 

jetzt brauche ich ein vga adapter ^^ 


edit: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express 
Schnittstellen: 1 x DVI-I (Dual Link) - Kombinierter 29 PIN DVI ¦ 1 x DVI-D - Digital DVI (Single-Link), 18-polig ¦ 2 x DisplayPort - 20-poliger DisplayPort ¦ 1 x HDMI - HDMI Typ A, 19-polig ( mit Adapter ) ¦* 1 x VGA* - HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig ( mit Adapter ) 

gefakede beschreibung oder? 

falls es kein vga hat dann .. gibt es HDMI auf VGA adapter? 

http://www.amazon.de/Meter-Video-Ka...YTPK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1320682940&sr=8-3 ist das korrekt? 

edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=masQ5RZd4i8&feature=related hat vga adapter + dvi kabel :O 
also sollte ich das sapphire teil kaufen


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Bitte schön : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - DVI-I auf VGA Adapt. DB-083672 DVI-I/St./ VGA HDSUB 15/Bu.

Manchmal ist sowas aber im Lieferumfang des Monitors / Grafikkarte dabei. Da müsstest Du mal die Produktbeschreibung lesen.


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

ok ich habs gecheckt. 

Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5* PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP* oder ASUS EAH6870 *DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express* 


was ist in der sapphire drin? hdmi kabel?


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Da sollte ein Adapter dabei sein: Sapphire HD 6870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe L-R | Sapphire | Radeon HD6000 Serie | AMD/ATI | Grafikkarten | Hardware | hoh.de

Ansonsten kannst Du sowas ja im MM oder beim PC-Dealer um die Ecke nachkaufen.


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

also karstadt ^^ 

das problem bei deinem link ist 

wie soll ich die grafikkarte einbauen? 
kann der typ von hardwareversand das teil einbauen?


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Neiiiiin, der Link sollte nur zeigen, dass bei der von Dir gewählten Grafikkarte der Adapter dabei ist : "Display-FlexibilitätBietet eine unvergleichliche Auswahl an modernen nativen Konnektivitätsoptionen  wie Dual-Link DVI-I, DisplayPort 1.2 und  *HDMI* 1.4a *sowie Adapter für eine optimale  Kompatibilität mit analogen Legacy- VGA-Monitoren."*


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

:O also ist da ein HDMI to VGA adapter schon drin  

dann könnte ich mit dem display und dem sapphire radeon loslegen und am späteren monat drauf einen riesen monitor kaufen (also das samsung ding)


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

ICh blick da grad nicht durch. 

Du hast im Moment einen Monitor, der nur eine VGA-Schnittstelle hat? Dann brauchst Du den Adapter. Wenn Du einen neuen Monitor kaufst, hat der mit Sicherheit DVI und/oder HDMI-Schnittstellen. Dann kannst Du den Adapter wegwerfen.


----------



## Re4dt (7. November 2011)

Ratschlag von mir, ist lieb gemeint.
Kauf die Teile und wenn du (wieder) ne Frage haben solltest stell sie.  
Ich denke du solltest keine mehr haben


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

xDDD ich denk ich hab dich verwirrt 

ich habe einen monitor im moment JA aber der hat ne kleine resolution 

will mir einen monat später einen besseren kaufen ^^ 

deswegen brauche ich das mit vga im moment x)


ja ich hab gelesen, dass wenn ich jetzt die grafikkarte von sapphire kaufe, es ein hdmi to vga adapter hat ^^ 
oder ein allround adapter xD und es hat ein hdmi kabel 

also bräuchte ich kein kabel kaufen und kann nach dem zusammenbau loslegen


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Du hast ja sicherlich ein VGA Kabel, oder? Dann kannst Du da den Adapter anschließen, und den dann an die Grafikkarte.


----------



## CrashT (7. November 2011)

das VGA kabel ist flöten gegangen :/ 
brauche ein neues


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Dann würde ich gleich ein DVI Kabel kaufen. Mit dem Adapter kannst Du das dann an den alten Monitor anschließen.


----------



## Research (8. November 2011)

Weitere riesige Probleme wie fehlende Monitorkabel? 
SATA-Kabel?

Nein, ernsthaft noch etwas unklar?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Nein, ernsthaft noch etwas unklar?


 
Wir könnten ein wenig über DVI-A-, DVI-I- und DVI-D-Kabel, oder die untschiedlichen HDMI-Standards reden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

Du hast den Display Anschluss vergessen.


----------



## Research (8. November 2011)

Willst du ihn jetzt vollkommen verschrecken?



PS: SOfty dein PN-Postfach ist voll. ie kann ich PCGH fremde Smylies einbauen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

Du musst dir ein Album anlegen und dort den Smiley hochladen, den du gerne haben willst.
Dann den BB Code in den Text kopieren und fertig ist der fremde Smiley.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis, ich hab mal wieder Platz geschaffen.


----------



## Research (8. November 2011)

Thanks Quanti.

Softi, ab wann ist so ein Postfach eigentlich voll?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

1000 Private Nachrichten können gespeichert werden, dann ist Ende Gelände.


----------



## CrashT (8. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt - *< diessr cougar *
x2 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sony NEC Optiarc DDU1681S schwarz, bulk 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/silver Window, ohne Netzteil 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Classic
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX3, alle Sockel 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express oder http://www4.hardwareversand.de/artic...sket.changed=1 



so ich habe gerade Newegg.com - Recommended Power Supply Calculator. diesen test gemacht 

und der sagt ich brauche ein power supply mit 507 W 

reicht dieser cougar überhaupt aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

Die Netzteilrechner kannst du rauchen.
Dein System wird so keine 300 Watt unter Last ziehen, das Cougar bietet 428 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung, da ist noch genug Reserve.


----------



## Re4dt (8. November 2011)

Kann Quanti nur zustimmen. Lass dich nicht wieder ablenken durch irendwelche NT Rechner.....


----------



## CrashT (8. November 2011)

ok danke sehr sehr


----------



## Softy (8. November 2011)

Die Zusammenstellung sieht prima aus  RAM mit 1333MHz würde aber völlig ausreichen.


----------



## DerMann (8. November 2011)

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Research (9. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung sieht prima aus  RAM mit 1333MHz würde aber völlig ausreichen.


 
Jepp, falls ihn nach einigen Jahren  doch noch OC reizen sollte... Kann er auch 1600er nehmen. Kostet dann halt (unwesentlich) mehr.

Leg los!


----------



## Softy (9. November 2011)

Die CPU ist aber eine Black Edition, also freier Multiplikator. Daher ist der RAM eigentlich Banane. Aber die Mehrkosten sind ja überschaubar.


----------



## Research (9. November 2011)

Wenn er die NB etwas kitzeln will..


----------



## CrashT (9. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2220HD 

oder 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SyncMaster B2230H 

der samsung sieht gut aus


----------



## jonasf (10. November 2011)

könntest dir z.B. auch den ASUS VK222H mal anschauen


----------



## CrashT (10. November 2011)

D: 

ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0 supportet crossfire 

wäre es möglich eine 2. graka (also das selbe modell von 6870) ranzumachen?


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

Jup. Das würde funktionieren (mit 2x8 lanes). Dann brauchst Du aber ein entsprechendes Netzteil und ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse.


----------



## CrashT (11. November 2011)

ok danke sehr ^^


----------



## CrashT (13. November 2011)

gut gut


----------



## CrashT (16. November 2011)

vlt bau ich ne HD 5870 rein aber mal sehen ich bleib erstmal bei dem hier 


vielen dank an alle!


----------

